# Choosing what to do.



## Blue (Feb 1, 2009)

Since ever I can remember I have wanted to be a navy seal. I wanted to kick in doors and get the bad guys. Very recently however I was introduced to the world of the Army Special forces, I liked the way the green berets handle everything with their heads. Now the time for me to choose what I want to do is drawing nearer and I find myself confused on which path to follow. How does one choose?


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 1, 2009)

You have to take an in depth look at yourself, really.  Take a look at how each organization operates, and ask yourself if that's how you want to run with things.  Don't fall for the glamorous, high-profile BS that everyone thinks of when looking at a career in special operations.  Realize that there's going to be a bunch of bullshit as well, and that the glamorous moments aren't as bountiful as the everyday moments.  Yeah, it's cool to go house tippin', but that's just a small part of the bigger picture.  Look at that bigger picture, see if that's the picture you want to be in.  Once you have a good sight picture, acquire your 25m target and move out.

I'm obviously neither SF nor a SEAL.  However, I did have to consider some of the same things when deciding whether or not to cross over into EOD.  The glamor of huge explosions vs. the waiting on calls.... having people say "Holy shit, you do this?" vice asking myself "Holy shit why do I do this?" after spending several hours in that damned bomb suit.... the little sliver of EOD that the public sees vs. the big picture, and I chose to be a part of it.  

Lastly, realize that whatever path you follow, you're committing to more than just a job.  It's not just another MOS in that branch of service.  It's a way of life, like no other.  Those you serve with will be your brothers, your family, just as close - if not closer - than your own blood kin.  Look at the men you wish to call your brothers, and go with what is right.  I will not advocate one over the other, as that choice is one that you alone must make.  Do a gut check, a little soul searching, see where you want to be, and then go for it.  

Sorry it ran a little long, I hope this helps some.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 1, 2009)

Read about the units history, and choose what it is you really want to to.
I've found out that by learning what made those units what they are, the people that are icons, you get a more deeper understanding of the type of men that wear the symbol. Wheter its the Green Beret, the Trident or the Night Stalker Maroon Beret.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 2, 2009)

I remember being in your position.  So many options, so many desires, and only one choice to make.  Read as much as you can, and then THINK.  Sit and think away from everyone else and seriously consider your skill set, your talents, and YOUR goals.  Life is too short to sample everything, although some folks have been able to do multiple things in multiple services.   It's not easy trying to find your niche in a career field.  If you're religious, pray about it and listen with an open mind and heart.  

Once you decide though, proceed with full force and let nothing stop you (short of a divine intervention).  Totally committ and devote yourself to succeeding.  New paths will present themselves and new goals will arise but cross those bridges when you get to them.

"A difficult task, once begun, must be completed" -- COL K.K. Chinn, RTB Commander, February 2006.


----------

